# what's your favorite dart frog?



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sorry if this is a thread already seen in the past but i couldn't find one in the seach tool and had to make another  So the reason why i'm asking this is because my parents are being very generous as my birthday is coming up and they are secretly trying to buy me my dream dart frog. They have secretly tried to search through my pictures of darts and have asked me and others but i cant give them an answer because there are just too many , so i wanted to ask you guys what your favorite dart frog was and why? I have always loved terribilis and I would really love to get the black foot terribilis when they are finally imported to the U.S. though I dont know if there is something I would want more. Anyway, thanks for your input and i cant wait to see your answers!

-Nick


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ask them for some $3,000 slyvatica and see what they say

No seriously, those blackfoots would be cool, but Understory hasn't gotten them yet. If I could get any (cheap-ish) dart frog, what would it be? That is a harder question then it sounds. 

I would get either some A. Pepperi 'Abiseo', (Ameerega pepperi | Understory Enterprises), D. Auratus 'green and white' (I can give you a contact for those, PM me), Southern variabilis, R. Benedict, R. fantastica, R. imitator (Baja Huallaga, Chazuta, Tarapoto, Varadero), R. intermedius (sometimes still referred to as an imitator), R. Summersi, R. Reticulata, R. vanzolini, and R. ventrimaculata (blackwater, Borja ridge, Iquitos)...I could go on and on and on.



OHHHH! And some O. bastimentos!!!!!!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

If you love terribillis then go with them.Mints are cool bold frogs that you will enjoy very much.You can get the blackfoots later when they come in, if anytime soon.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Highland Variabilis have been my favorite. I haven't had a ton of species but these guys hold my interest enough. Imitators would be next on my list.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow thats a lot of names! Thanks for the input. My parents would be so pissed if i told them i wanted a 3,000 dollar frog lol. I will check out all of the frogs you listed and see which ones i can narrow it down to. And as for the terribilis I actually already have two female mints, I will be trading one of my females for a male in the next month or so


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

My favorites are Quepos and Golfito. 

D


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ask for what you love. I know what I like, but thats me. Do you like BIG? BOLD? cryptic? Dont you do what we all do and look at frog pics every day?

I think you know what you want, dont let others sway YOUR opinion of what YOUR dream frog is


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Varadaro and azureus.

Not the most expensive frogs but the boldest and most visible in my collection. If you're wanting to look at the frogs you want bold frogs. They are not real exciting when you get a sighting every week or so.

Vanzolini and leucs would be next but my leucs are quite seasonal.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! The vanzos are beautiful but I heard their shy. I also love the summersi and reticulata. In my 720 gallon tank I'm making I was going to but southern variabilis but I think since highland are so similar and 100 dollars cheaper I might get them instead. I'm still hung on black foots though so I have a lot of decisions to make


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

reptiles12 said:


> Wow! The vanzos are beautiful but I heard their shy. I also love the summersi and reticulata. In my 720 gallon tank I'm making I was going to but southern variabilis but I think since highland are so similar and 100 dollars cheaper I might get them instead. I'm still hung on black foots though so I have a lot of decisions to make


If you like southern variabilis don't settle for highlands. They are different. I like my highlands, but they are very similar to standard imitators as far as color. The leg color on the southerns is much prettier (IMO), they are bigger and more yellow/gold than green.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah I guess your right, it is my show tank so I have to make it look the absolute best it can.


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack (Nov 11, 2012)

I really love O.Pumilio Escudo and Isla Colon, Pumilio are probably just my favorite species in general, can't choose from them hahaha


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love them a lot as well but I can't get my man creeks to breed for some reason


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

All-time favorite has to be varadero because that's the only frog I have. 

I love escudo and reticulata! They were always a favorite! I love benedicta and cv fants too. Vanzolini and flavovitatta are awesome as well! So many choices


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

My favorite is Oophaga Pumilio Almirante! Because I have a breeding pair and now a froglet and some tads!

Adam


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I decided on Ranitomeya. I posted an add in the wanted section so if you have anything to offer let me know  some of my favorites banded imis and reticulata.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If its a big tank, go with a good group Ranitomeya. How big is the tank again? Maybe a few pairs of banded imis


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well for this tank it's a 55 not the 720.


----------

